# Met this girl busking in NOLA last year. Check out her music



## 614 crust (Jun 12, 2010)

Met this girl busking in NOLA last year. Check out her music

Jessy Carolina Twing on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 12, 2010)

Arrow she has a facebook just look on my friends list there


----------



## christa (Jun 12, 2010)

she plays in this awesome band called the bill murray project here in brooklyn,ny. Partied with them and saw them at the jalopy pretty sweet kids. this band also played with them Tik Tok, they're pretty amazing too


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Jul 30, 2010)

wow just looked her up on youtube! wow! reallly great voice! you dont hear voices like that too often!


----------



## Belogenberg (Oct 16, 2010)

holy shit! what a voice!


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 16, 2010)

very very good. reminds me kinda of Janis Joplin.


----------



## Panoramicperspective (Oct 21, 2010)

Must be shared with the World


----------

